# General > Biodiversity >  It is Snowdrop Time!

## Taraxacum

Where snowdrops (Galanthus nivalis) grow in the "wild" i.e. not in a garden - usually on a roadside verge- they should be recorded in the National Biodiversity Database. At present there is no record for the Ordnance Survey 10km squares ND26(Dunnet) , ND36(Keiss/Freswick) ,or ND37(John o'Groats). Do you know of any ?

----------


## Nettie

We spotted masses of wild snowdrops on Sunday along the road between the A836 Castletown, through Greenland, Lyth, Sortat, Howe and the A99. This road runs parallel with the B876 and there are many clumps of snowdrops in flower.

Annette Ward 
Dunnet

----------


## ANNIE

I seen some on pathway behind the caravan site in Wick

----------


## Taraxacum

Thanks for your information. I will make sure it gets onto the National Biodiversity Network.

I found a lot around Sibster and Lower Sibster farms (ND310532), also
Dunnet old school ND221714Burn Road, Scarfskerry ND226730John o'Groats ND380720Skirza Road ND3868The Ha  Aukengill ND364644Keiss village ND347613Gillock village ND212595East Watten ND259559We still need more. Any round Halkirk?

----------


## sprint95m

> I found a lot around Sibster and Lower Sibster farms (ND310532),
> We still need more.


If you continue along the road from Sibster there are currently snowdrops on the roadside verges of Taroul Moss as well as East Watten/ Watten Mains.
And there are loads of snowdrops at Lochshell (on the same road).

----------


## sprint95m

On the roadside verges between Keiss and Keiss Mains farm.

----------


## dirdyweeker

there were snowdrops all the way up the newly renovated Wick River path. Obviously dying back now.

----------

